# Wisconsin Deer Season 2012



## MikefromSliderG5 (Nov 28, 2012)

Got my buck Thanksgiving morning! My daughter was in the stand with me when my dad drove us this buck. Worked out great, as I had to get her somewhere later that morning. Never thought we'd see anything as I had a nasty cold...coughing, sneezing, etc. The best part: she wants to take hunter safety and hunt next year!


----------



## Jim (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice trophy! Congrats man! =D>


----------



## fender66 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice....congrats to you both!


----------



## HANGEYE (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice deer. Congrats and thank you for posting the pic. I hunt just south of Rhinelander and I almost forgot what a deer looks like.


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice One! 
I had this guy at 50 yards day after opening... but I was watching a doe and didn't see him till I scared him off. We hunt near Portage on some public land.


----------

